

Samsung unveils (two) new Gear 2 smartwatches, ditches Android for Tizen - davidbarker
http://9to5google.com/2014/02/22/samsung-unveils-new-gear-2-and-gear-2-neo-smartwatches-ditches-android-for-tizen/

======
pedalpete
Is this Samsung's way of sneaking Tizen into a larger market? Expose people to
it through other gadgets, get developers familiar, and later focus on Tizen OS
phones instead of Android?

